# Help me turn off the echo PLEASE!



## Robinrow (Jun 16, 2002)

How do I get to the place to turn off the echo. Everything I hear has an echo to it. I know that I probably set it to echo, but I cant remember how to go back and turn it off . HELP!!!!!!


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

What's your sound card? There might be a utility that came with the card that you can use.


----------



## Robinrow (Jun 16, 2002)

*Advance AC97 audio*

Advance AC97 Audio. Is that what u needed to kno?


----------



## Robinrow (Jun 16, 2002)

*echo*

:4-dontkno Troubleshooter said to go to sound devices and click on advanced tab ,then click on effects but its not there(effects) I remember messin with the different sounds but I cant remember how to get back to normal. Thanks in advance Robin:sigh:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi!
Download and install the latest drivers from Realtek.

Nicholas


----------

